# Vermeer Chipper stalling



## jbarry06248 (Nov 5, 2009)

Have a Vermeer BC1000xl Chipper. Starts fine, runs for about 15 minutes then stalls. Restarts fine, then runs for a couple minutes more and stalls, etc... The next day same thing, runs for 15 minutes stalls, runs for couple minutes stalls, runs for a couple minutes stalls, etc.

Cant imagine this is a fuel issue since it runs fine for up to 15 minutes. Any ideas????

Thanks.

John


----------



## fishercat (Nov 5, 2009)

*what engine? how old?*

i'm in Glastonbury if you need a hand.

i'd say fuel filter based off so little info.


----------



## jbarry06248 (Nov 5, 2009)

2005. Cummins 85hp Diesel


----------



## jbarry06248 (Nov 5, 2009)

so fuel filter, even though it starts fine and runs for a while?


----------



## lego1970 (Nov 5, 2009)

Does it have any engine protection system on it, such as low oil, low coolant, high temp, etc cut off on it? Does it cut off at idle speed or at high rpms? Does it cut off with or without the clutch engaged?


----------



## lego1970 (Nov 5, 2009)

jbarry06248 said:


> so fuel filter, even though it starts fine and runs for a while?



Fuel filters normaly clog up slowly, so it may idle fine but once under a load and more fuel is required the engine will bog down and not be able to keep up. Slowly as the filter clogs up then engines rpms will slowly drop to match the fuel that can get thru the filter. When the fuel filter starts to clog up the symptoms escalate quickly as the water contiminates and other contaminates start to snowball.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 5, 2009)

Could be fuel filter, probaly is, and check to see where the oil pressure gauge is set at.
Jeff
(the murphy switch setting on the gauge)


----------



## jbarry06248 (Nov 5, 2009)

Stalls at idle or high rpms. I will replace fuel filter. Should probably be changed anyways.

Thanks!


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Nov 5, 2009)

jbarry06248 said:


> Have a Vermeer BC1000xl Chipper. Starts fine, runs for about 15 minutes then stalls. Restarts fine, then runs for a couple minutes more and stalls, etc... The next day same thing, runs for 15 minutes stalls, runs for couple minutes stalls, runs for a couple minutes stalls, etc.
> 
> Cant imagine this is a fuel issue since it runs fine for up to 15 minutes. Any ideas????
> 
> ...



Have a woodchuck chipper that did the exact same thing (gasser). Had crap in the tank and a clogged filter. Would run fine for about 5-10 minutes and would bog down as soon as some heavy chipping started. Come to find out, that it would sit, so all the crud in the tank would settle. Once it was up and running and vibrating and chipping, all the crud would get sucked into the fuel line and clog the filter up. $300 dollars later with a cleaned out and re-sealed fuel tank and new fuel filter, it runs like a top. Start with the fuel filter, after that, may be a fuel pump or an injector pump if it is a diesel (think you said it was). Also may be some bad injectors? Throw enough money at it and it will be running just fine soon enough.


----------



## Komitet (Nov 6, 2009)

we run BC 1000's exclusively where I work, we've had 3 with the same issue, it was a temp sensor for the coolant, was very random for shutting off.

Hope that helps.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 7, 2009)

Gas or Diesel? Could be the water separator if it is a D-cell...


----------



## cam185 (Nov 7, 2009)

i have many many hours with a vermeer bc1400. our machine was doing the same thing and in the fuel tank there is a pick-up tube, on the end of that is a little filter that was clogged. check that, fuel/water seperator. also you might try disconnecting the fuel line to the fuel filter and blowing it out, make shure you take off the fuel cap when doin this. 
hope this helps


----------



## jbarry06248 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok. Finally had a chance to do something with the Vermeer BC1000xl chipper. Replaced the fuel filter. Figured I would replace oil also. Noticed the radiator was low. Could be a tempature shut off thing.

Can someone let me know the procedure for draining and refilling the radiator? Cant find any doco...how many gallons? how to drain? etc.. Do I have to use Cummins (Fleetguard?) fluid or can I use antifreeze from auto store?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 30, 2009)

lego1970 said:


> Does it have any engine protection system on it, such as low oil, low coolant, high temp, etc cut off on it?



Yes. Newer machines have many sensors that will shut it down if it gets close to causing damage. How's your oil pressure?


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 1, 2009)

The bandit 200+ I recently sold with 80hp cummins had the exact same 'symptoms' going on. Would run for 15 minutes then shut down. I posted about it on here - do a search if you want to read about it.

My mechanic started with the alternator which he said was overcharging the battery and tripping the murphy switch because the voltage got too high. Then, it happened again and was due to an overheating problem which again tripped the Murphy switch. Cleaned the radiator well and it happened again but this time, not because it tripped the Murphy switch.

He ended up finding gunk in the fuel tank which floated up and plugged the line and filter after about 15 minutes of operation. Then engine would slowly begin to bog down and then die. He cleaned out the tank and replaced the lines and filters and it ran fine. Guy who bought it from me had to replace the fuel filter one more time as apparently it still had a little gunk somewhere that plugged the filter and shut it down after 30 minutes of operation. After replacing the filter, he has had no issues.

Frustrating when that happens - especially when you're out in the middle of nowhere but, usually it's a fairly simply fix once you figure out what's going on. Unfortunately, it cost me a lot of $ to get it finally figured out.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 1, 2009)

look at the tank the elbow coming out gets clog it happens on mine tom trees


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 5, 2009)

my brothers 2-3 year old BC1400 was shutting down frequently and popping a fuse everytime. we found a twig / stick stuck inside the engine compartment jamming the piece that moves / has something to do with the auto feed we think. we got that stick out of there, no problems since.


----------



## dshackle3 (Apr 5, 2017)

Have had the same problem. Turned out to be the fuel lines from the tank had a bend in it. Drove me crazy and spent a lot of money throwing parts. At it


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 5, 2017)

dshackle3 said:


> Have had the same problem. Turned out to be the fuel lines from the tank had a bend in it. Drove me crazy and spent a lot of money throwing parts. At it



Love old post's,, 
Jeff,


----------

